# Mansard roof venting



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

How would you recommend providing intake ventilation for this old mansard roof?

It currently has vinyl soffit with no vents.

I guess I could leave it the way it is. The owner wants to keep the price as low as possible. The husband is unemployed.

This house is about 90 years old, I’m not sure venting the soffit is going to do much good. I guess I could use one of those eave edge products where the upper roof starts. 

I’ve never used it but I read that it can be a problem in valleys.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*More pictures*

Here are a couple more pictures.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

looks like somebody did a nice siding job, that attic is icky tho


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Personaly I have always liked gable end vents. I have seen more succesful venting with gable end vents then ridgevent, mushroom type or eave.

By succesful I mean the condition of the roof covering, decking after an extended period of time.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Soffit vents*

If I wanted to install vinyl soffit the gutters and fascia wuouls have to be removed.

They might experience a lot of heat loss through the walls.

I'm not sure if the air would get through.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

the real question is whether the wood under the vinyl is vented.You couldn't keep air from getting thru vinyl soffit ,vented or otherwise if you wanted to


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Inhaler at the slope change.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

I would put the eave vents in and box vents if your trying to keep price down,in valleys i would run the venting rite to center of valleys then use metal in valleys and wrap end of valley over the venting and top part of facia.


----------

